# Simple barn ideas



## Candice

Hubby is getting ready to "try" (bless his heart) to build a barn for our minis. He got the "run in" shed built and did very well now we're ready to try to go bigger. Nothing complex (he's not that ready) and we're on a budget. Mainly we'd like to see various types of stall construction. We have at the moment 4 bred mares and a stallion. Is 10x10 big enough for a mare and a foal?

Would love input.

Thanks,

Candice


----------



## ibquackers20

Mine is very simple as well and I did take out 1 stall to make a big run in for my guys and the other side I use for grooming - plus there is a 4 foot section in front of the 2 areas that I use for hay on one side and tack/grooming supplies on the other.The mini in the photo is no longer with us - rainbow bridge,the stalls are made from raw lumber I bought used.And I have dutch doors in front.This was last year I have since made the small area much bigger.


----------



## eagles ring farm

our stalls for a single mini are 8' x 6'6" we have 3 where we used to have 2 10 x 10 stalls the rails on the top are from the sliding doors from our 10 x 10's






on the other side we have 2 10 x 10's which have stall kits they are fine for a mare and foal






then we added another foaling stall which is still a fine size for a mare and foal it is 8' x 10' in this barn because we don't need as much hay storage as we did with full size horses.






we are lucky to have another barn with six 10 x 10 stalls and one with 2-- 8" x 8' stalls


----------



## Jill

Hi, Candice --

Yes, I think 10x10 is big enough for a foaling stall. The bigger the better, but one of my mares foaled in an 8x10 stall and it was enough room (and she's a bigger mare).

Here are the little barns at our place. My husband, Harvey / H, is going to be building three more (yay!). The stalls in them are 8x12 each. They are not anything fancy but I think he did a good job building them (just from his head, no plans on paper) and the two stall one is now 8 or so years old and as sturdy as ever. We usually leave the stalls open so the horses come in and out as they please.

Additionally, we have a free standing 8x8 stall that is attached to a 20x30 pen like for isolating a horse, an 18x21 3-sided carport like you can buy and have installed (which we lined with wood) and a 16x12 run in shed similar to the little barns.

Not hard to see that the only thing fancy at Whinny For Me Farm are some of the horses, but it's still my favorite place to be





Jill


----------



## GMAMINIS

MY BARN IS A COVERAL. 40X60

I HAVE 13 STALLS

9 MINI STALLS 6X12FT

4 FOALING STALLS 2 10X12 AND 2 12X12

1O FT ILSEWAYS

I REALLY LIKE MY COVERALL! THANKS FOR LOOKING!


----------



## Sonya

Here is my simple barn - very much like Jills

I've painted the boards up by the overhang after this pic was taken, same color as barn






here it is before we put the overhang on






my stalls are 10x10, plus I have a small tack area











the outside is made out of smartsiding (very similiar to T1-11). It is 10x24 (not counting the overhang). The overhang is called sunshade.


----------



## Marty

I have 12 stalls that are 10 X 10 with removable walls plus a tack room and 1 stall for my quarter horse that is 10 X 20

We had 1 foal born in the 10 X 10 stalls this year. The mare was a larger mare 33+ and it was ok for at first, because it was cold and they were nice and cozy in there together, but afterwards it became too small. The mare was always walking all over the foal, being a klutz herself, and the two of them couldn't lay down at the same time without a problem. Then as the foal grew, there was of course double poop and double pee and became a hop in the rearend. Next time we have a foal, the divider will be removed.

Other than that, a 10 X 10 I think is a perfect size to house a mini and I would not go smaller. I had three 8 X 8 stalls that were temporary and I didn't like them. I had the minis also in my old barn in 12 X 12 stalls and that was over-kill and the extra room wasn't warranted. We are liking the 10 X 10 size a lot.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm

Nothing fancy at all here, but everything is usable and sure does get used! May barn is our old dairy barn which Bob (hubby) kind of remodeled into stalls for my minis. I have 10 mini stalls each is 8X7 and along the opposite side I have 6 stalls -2 12X18, 2 12x14 and 2 12x12, and there is room to put another one at the end, but I use that end for my barn supplies and our water system is right in that corner too. I also have another room with is attached to the barn, and use to be the old milkhouse--that has hot/cold water (barn just has cold :no: ) sinks, etc. It can also be heated if I want it too, so I can use it like a warm nursery if needed. Right now--thats filled with more of my barn stuff! Here is the mini side of the stalls..opposite is the same only larger stalls. Corinne


----------



## wrenhart

:aktion033: Love all the examples...I am paticularly interested in the coverall barn...will explore that design later



I built this by myself... just before Holly came from Oregon ( Home to CA) I want to build a four stall with the coverall and one will be my tack room...dreaming



: they come true though :bgrin


----------



## MinisandJesus

Sonja I really Like your barn! It's pretty cool and simple


----------

